# how to remove 70 GT steering wheel hub?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I am trying to remove the metal cylinder shroud that the GT steering wheel directly attaches to in a 70 GTO. There are 6 hex bolts, i remove them easily, then remove the horn components, then i am left with the black metal "adapter hub."
It is this hub that i cannot figure out how to remove.
I searched forums, tried everything and cannot figure out how to pull it off. 
Do i use a steering wheel puller? I dont want to warp it, and it does not seem like the correct method.
I am taking it off my 70 parts car to put in my 69.
Any help appreciated, no pic, but i can get one if needed.
Here is link to one on eBay.

1970 81 PONTIAC T/A GTO STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER HUB NICE | eBay

Thanks, Shane


----------

